# Brandungsrute mit sensibler Spitze



## fischmonger (19. August 2020)

Hallo, ich suche nach einer Brandungsrute bis maximal 60 €. Die Länge sollte 3,60m nicht überschreiten, sie soll dreiteilig sein und das Wurfgewicht bis maximal 200g gehen. Wichtig ist mir vor allem eine sensible Spitze zur Bissanzeige. Ich möchte keine Heavy Feeder oder Karpfenrute, sondern ausdrücklich eine Brandungsrute. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung?


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. August 2020)

Hey Moin,

guck mal bei DAM

die haben bis 60€ und  sehr sensibel in der  Signalspitze .


----------



## Andal (19. August 2020)

Und wenn bei DAM nix is, schau bei pecheur, oder waveinn nach leichten MM-Brandungsruten.


----------



## Buttman (10. September 2020)

Versuche nach sog. "Plattfischruten" zu suchen, falls es nicht schon zu spät ist.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (13. September 2020)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Wichtig ist mir vor allem eine sensible Spitze zur Bissanzeige.
> ...
> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung?


nicht direkt für eine Rute, aber einen Gegenvorschlag: hol Dir für die 40-60€ ne gescheite (ggf. gebrauchte) Carbonrute (blos keine Glasrute mMn) und bau Dir den sensiblen Bissanzeiger selbst, mit einer 4-5 m Stipprute für 5-10 € (siehe Anleitung)
nutze ich jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit, eine sensiblere Bissanzeige kann ich mir nicht vorstellen
da merkt man jeden  

aber 3,60 m finde ich persönlich für die Brandung recht kurz, 3,90 m wäre mMn im Normalfall besser, oder bist Du da durch ein max. Packmaß von 1,20 m limitiert?


----------



## fischmonger (7. März 2021)

Ich wollte das Thema nochmal aufgreifen, weil ich das Thema in 2020 erstmal auf Eis legen musste. Dank eurer Hinweise denke ich nun auch, dass 4,20m vielleicht besser wären, obwohl es auf Kosten der Transportlänge geht. Wenn jemand einen Vorschlag hätte für eine Rute in dieser Länge, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2021)

Warum sensible Spitze?

ein Dorsch knallt da rein und deine Rutenspitze zeigt Richtung Horizont.

Der Plattfisch zubbelt da 3mal dran und gräbt sich ein.
Du guckst doch meist auf das Knicklicht.


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. März 2021)

Ich habe grad den aktuellen Balzer-Katalog zur Hand. Ich weiß, das du eine Brandungsrute für 60 € suchst, aber vielleicht ist die hier ja trotzdem was für dich: MAGNA NORDIC SURF, Rute in 4,20m, Farbe Orange, Wg 80-240gr. Transportlänge 1,48m, 3-teilig.

Preis lt. Katalog: 122 €, ist aber beim Händler und im Netz bestimmt wesentlich günstiger. Als Rolle farblich gut passend die MAGNA NORDIC Pilk, Schnurfassung 190m 0,40, Übersetzung 5,2:1, Preis ca. 68 €.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2021)

+ noch 20 Meter Schlagschnur ab 0,60

nur 0,40 geht nicht.


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. März 2021)

+ Brandungsrutenhalter (Dreibein) u. evtl. 2. (gleiche) Ausrüstung, Grabgabel f. Wattis, Bleie, Montagen... etc.


----------



## degl (7. März 2021)

Die Balzer Nordic Surf hat alles, was ne brauchbare Brandungsrute ausmacht und braucht,.......nur keine "sensible Spitze"....sieht zwar so aus, ist aber nicht

gruß degl


----------



## fischmonger (7. März 2021)

Danke schonmal für die Tipps. Gibts weitere Beispiele für brauchbare Brandungsruten zum erschwinglichen Preis? Wenns 80€ sind, wär's auch ok. 
Die Magna Nordic Pilk Rolle sieht mir ehrlich gesagt nicht wie eine klassische Brandungsrolle aus, schon wegen der Spulenform?


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2021)

Hey Moin fischmonger,
warst du schonmal im Dunkeln Brandungsangeln???


----------



## fischmonger (8. März 2021)

Ja


----------



## punkarpfen (8. März 2021)

Hi, von der Beschreibung müsste die Balzer Magna Nordic Seebrücke passen. Sie liegt etwas über dem Budget, hat aber laut Beschreibung eine sensible Spitze und ist auch 3,60m. Ich kenne das Modell nicht. Andere Modelle aus der Balzer Magna Nordic Serie finde ich aber ganz gelungen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (8. März 2021)

Also da wirklich sensible Spitzen bei Brandungsangeln eher selten sind wird das Problem meist so umgangen: https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/mee...m-brandungsangeln-selber-bauen-aus-stippruten


----------



## Rheinangler (8. März 2021)

Alternativ ne Beachfeeder Rute. Die sind richtig sensibel, aber vermutlich nicht bei schwerem Wetter zu fischen. Ich überlege auch mir sowas zuzulegen, weil man die dann auch noch im Süsswasser im Rhein zum schweren Feedern verwenden könnte.


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. März 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Alternativ ne Beachfeeder Rute. Die sind richtig sensibel, aber vermutlich nicht bei schwerem Wetter zu fischen. Ich überlege auch mir sowas zuzulegen, weil man die dann auch noch im Süsswasser im Rhein zum schweren Feedern verwenden könnte.



Wie du schon schreibst, sollte eine Brandungsrutenspitze nicht zu empfindlich sein, da sie bei starkem Wind und Regen ständig mitschwingt und Bißanzeiger dauernd aktiviert sind!

Dadurch kann ein tatsächlicher Biß nur schwer erkannt werden!
Darum würde ich mir die von mir empfohlene Rute kaufen und verwenden.
Die Rolle muß unbedingt salzwassertauglich sein, ob das nun eine zum Pilken ist, ist egal. Reine Brandungsrollen spielen in der oberen Preisklasse und sind wesentlich teurer als die von mir empfohlene Rute!

Als Schnur gibt's entsprechende schon fertige Schlagschnüre ohne Knoten in unterschiedlichen Längen. Einfach nur ne Naturködermontage und das Blei ranhängen und gut.  Zwei komplette Ausrüstungen sind schon für 300 - 400 € zu haben.

Es geht auch definitiv billiger: Rute "MODUL Xenia SURF für knapp 60 €, dazu als Rolle die Xenia Pilk bzw. Surf für 30 bzw. 40€. Beide Modelle kommen schon mit Mono bespult aus dem Karton. Schnur zum größten Teil runterspulen und die Taperline 0,35 auf 20m 0,58 aufspulen (Insgesamt 220m).
	

		
			
		

		
	









Die taugen dann auch was im Norwegen - Angelurlaub, wenn man vom Ufer aus angelt, z. B. auf Seewölfe.
Selbstverständlich kann man sie auch im Süßwasser fürs schwere Grundangeln auf Aal, Hecht, Zander und Wels einsetzen.


----------



## fischmonger (8. März 2021)

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe. 

Ich habe heute mit einem Kollegen gesprochen, der öfter mal an der Küste ist. Er hat diese beiden Ruten empfohlen, was wäre denn von diesen zu halten: https://www.angelsport.de/dam-steelpower-blue-surf-brandungsruten_0176806.html
oder https://mobile.angelplatz.de/penn-squadron-ii-surf-423-100-250g--au0370

Vor allem die Penn schaut ja ganz gut aus bei einem recht niedrigen Gewicht, ist halt aber auch ein paar Euro teurer.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. März 2021)

Such mal Online nach der "Ron Rodman Ares Seaquiver" vom Händler Fishermens Partner, WG 225g bei 4,20m Länge, und sie bringt Wechselspitzen mit. 
Da bin ich sehr zufrieden mit ! Und der Preis ist gut.


----------



## fischmonger (8. März 2021)

Hast Recht, die sieht vielversprechend aus. Kannst du mit der mit 150-200g noch durchziehen, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass die Spitzen brechen?


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. März 2021)

Also ich wäre eher noch für die Penn, dann würde ich mir aber auch dazu ne passende, Salzwasserbeständige Rolle von Penn dazukaufen!

Niemals no-Name Produkte oder Hausmarken mit Markengerät mischen, das ist mein Tip und Rat an Dich!


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. März 2021)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Hast Recht, die sieht vielversprechend aus. Kannst du mit der mit 150-200g noch durchziehen, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass die Spitzen brechen?


In Holland hab ich mit der 200g Bleie rausgepfeffert, hatte keine Bedenken bei der stärkeren Spitze.


----------



## fischmonger (8. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Also ich wäre eher noch für die Penn, dann würde ich mir aber auch dazu ne passende, Salzwasserbeständige Rolle von Penn dazukaufen!


Hast du eine Empfehlung für eine taugliche, stabile Rolle von Penn für diesen Zweck?


----------



## buttweisser (8. März 2021)

Hallo fischmonger,

es gibt genug Tage am Ostseestrand, an denen Brandungsruten mit sensibler Spitze Sinn machen. Ruhiges Wetter mit vorsichtig beißenden Fischen habe ich schon öfters erlebt. Und an solchen Tagen krachen eben auch Dorsche nicht wie verrückt rein und biegen die Rutenspitzen Richtung Dänemark oder sonstwo hin. 

Diese Ruten werden oft mit einer Sensitiv Spitze angeboten. Im preiswerten Bereich aber leider nicht so oft.

Die Ruten mit Sensitiv Spitze haben fast immer Low-Rider Beringung mit kleinem Ringdurchmesser. Du mußt dir darüber im Klaren sein, dass die kleineren Spitzenringe bei Krautgang so gut wie immer verstopfen. Dadurch kann man keine Schnur mehr einkurbeln - mit den entsprechenden Folgen wie Fisch verlieren
und/oder Hänger.

Diese Ruten machen also nur bei relativ ruhigen Wetter bzw. wenig Krautgang Sinn. Da sind sie aber in der Bißverwertung gegenüber "harten Knüppeln" dann klar im Vorteil.  Für 200 Gramm Blei und kräftige Würfe sind die Sensitiv aber nicht geeignet. Maximal 150 Gramm, bei teueren Modellen auch bis ca. 170 Gramm, mehr würde ich diesen Ruten nicht zumuten.

Sofern du die Ruten überhaupt am Meeresstrand verwenden willst, sind preiswerte Ruten mit semiparabolischer Spitze und normaler Beringung für den Anfang vielleicht besser geeignet.


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. März 2021)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Hast du eine Empfehlung für eine taugliche, stabile Rolle von Penn für diesen Zweck?


Nun, es sollte eine Salzwasserbeständige sein, die ich habe, sind nur für den Einsatz im Süßwasser vorgesehen. Schlage vor, du schaust dir den Online-Katalog von Penn an und wählst eine Rolle mit 
 der Schnurfassung von etwa  270m 0,35er Mono und einer möglichst hohen Übersetzung.


----------



## angler1996 (9. März 2021)

Die Penn Affinity werden ihm wohl zu teuer , wenn preiswert und gut  dann Ryobi proskyer Power, da gibt's ne Ersatzspule oben drauf.
Wegen den Ruten ,was ich für 50 eu in der Hand hatte, war alles kein Knüppel. U. U schreib ne pin an Degl, mit der Frage.
Askari hat für 70eu ne Balzer Diabolo mit 2 verschiedenen Spitzen im Angebot, die könnte passen.
Guck doch mal die Angebote durch


----------



## hans albers (9. März 2021)

gib doch die penn surfblaster

https://www.anglingdirect.de/penn-surfblaster-ii-2017-angelrolle

die erwähnte balzer seebrücke /mole  rute
wäre glaube ich das richtige für dich.

allerdings dann nur bei wenig welle zu fischen, und vielleicht schon zu teuer??


----------



## punkarpfen (9. März 2021)

Hi, bei den günstigen Rollen gibt es nicht so viel Auswahl. Neben der erwähnten Ryobi, kämen noch die Einstiegsmodelle von Shimano und Daiwa in Frage.
Die z.B. https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-angelrolle-beastmaster-xb-10000_0186267.html


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. März 2021)

hans albers schrieb:


> gib doch die penn surfblaster
> 
> https://www.anglingdirect.de/penn-surfblaster-ii-2017-angelrolle
> 
> ...



Warum ist die 7000er eigentlich teurer wie die 8000er? Leider keine Angaben zur Schnurfassung... Weißt du, wieviel m Monoschnur 0,35 auf die Spule drauf passt? 

Sonst eine schöne Rolle, wenn der Preis keine Rolle spielt...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (9. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Niemals no-Name Produkte oder Hausmarken mit Markengerät mischen, das ist mein Tip und Rat an Dich!


Meinst du wegen der dann möglicherweise auftretenden Kontaktkorrosion?



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> In Holland hab ich mit der 200g Bleie rausgepfeffert, hatte keine Bedenken bei der stärkeren Spitze.


Brechen beim Wurf überlastete Ruten nicht immer über dem Griff, egal welche Spitze montiert ist?


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. März 2021)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Brechen beim Wurf überlastete Ruten nicht immer über dem Griff, egal welche Spitze montiert ist?


Weiß nicht, mir ist noch nie eine Rute beim Werfen gebrochen, nur wenn ich mal drauf getreten bin, dies sei ihr dann verziehen


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. März 2021)

Mr. Sprock: Kontaktkorrosion kann natürlich auftreten, bei Billig-bzw. No-Name Produkten fehlt es im Detail einfach an der notwendigen Qualität! 
Irgendwo und - wie werden Einsparungen gemacht, um einen Supergünstigen Preis generieren zu können... 
Markenware ist halt mehr und länger belastbar, kombiniert man ein Billigteil mit einem Markengerät, dann gibt eben das schwächste Glied in der Kette nach... Deswegen dann das Angeln einstellen zu müssen, wäre dann schon recht enttäuschend und frustrierend, da oft auf die schnelle kein Ersatz vorhanden. Wer z. B. von Helgoland oder der Düne Brandungsangelt und dann macht das Gerät schlapp, wird vor Ort wohl kein Ersatzgerät kaufen können. Mit dem Schiff wieder aufs Festland zu fahren, einzukaufen und wieder zurück,  ist zeitlich und finanziell sehr aufwendig. 

Lieber sich gleich für Markengerät entscheiden und ein paar Euros mehr ausgeben! Wenn man mit 2 Ruten angelt, sollte sicherheitshalber auch eine 3. fertig montierte Rute im Futteral liegen. 
So mache ich das auch immer, wenn eine Montage mal abreißt oder so, bringe ich die Back-up Rute zum Einsatz, bis ich an der anderen eine neue Montage eingebunden habe. 

So wird diese dann zur Back-up und ich bin jederzeit technisch einsatzbereit.


----------



## punkarpfen (10. März 2021)

Hi,
ich würde das nicht am Markennamen festmachen. Es gibt Angelgerät bekannter Hersteller, dass nicht viel taugt und bei den Hausmarken kann man durchaus richtig gute Sachen bekommen. Generell bin ich aber bei dir, dass man beim Angelgerät auf Qualtät achten sollte.


----------



## fischmonger (10. März 2021)

Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Jeder Hersteller hat gutes und schlechtes Zeug, manche etwas mehr gscheites Zeug, manche etwas weniger.


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. März 2021)

Am wichtigsten ist doch, das man VERTRAUEN in sein Gerät hat und welche Ansprüche an es gestellt werden!
Beides ist individuell von Angler zu Angler unterschiedlich. Jedenfalls hast du jetzt von uns genug Geräteempfehlungen bekommen und letztendlich mußt du selbst die Auswahl treffen....


----------



## fischmonger (10. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> . Jedenfalls hast du jetzt von uns genug Geräteempfehlungen bekommen und letztendlich mußt du selbst die Auswahl treffen....


Das stimmt und dafür bin ich euch auch dankbar


----------



## magi (10. März 2021)

ICH wurde an deiner Stelle die Penn Squadron nehmen. Das ist ne richtige Brandungsrute mit einer sensiblen Aktion im Spitzenteil. Dazu ne Shimano Ultegra oder ähnlich und du hast schon top Gerät für den Anfang und bei richtiger Pflege auch noch Jahre später! Das rechnet sich m.E. immer, nicht am falschen Ende zu sparen. Wenn erhältlich/möglich schau mal im Laden nach der älteren Version. Die hat m. E. noch größere Ringe--> also auch bei stärkerem Krautgang noch fischbar!


----------



## Astacus74 (13. März 2021)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich fische die Balzer Magna Nordic Surf (200gr voll durchgezogen kein Problem) die Bißerkennug ist bislang kein Problem gewesen ich ärgere mich nur das ich nicht die 4,2m Version gekauft habe (kommt vielleicht noch).
Bei den Rollen habe ich am falschen Ende gespart  die Quatum Motion 670 Surf machen so langsam leichte Geräusche deswegen spar ich auf zwei neue https://www.angelsport.de/daiwa-brandungsrolle-emblem-surf-35-scw-qd_0188617.html mal schauen wann ich sie in Händen halte

Gruß Frank


----------

